# First Miscarriage- Advice on how sick I feel



## GNT333

I just recently found out that my baby had passed away at about 6 weeks when I thought I was 10 weeks along. I had very light pink spotting, went to emerge and they said everything was okay and sent me home. 3 days later I had bleeding and went to emerge again. They did an ultra sound and their was no fetus. The doctor told me that I still had the amniotic sac and said that it was very strange. He didn't really say too much else and of course this being such a shock and foreign to me I didn't think to ask much else. When I called to cancel my other doctors appointments and ultra sound, the lady from radiology called me back to say that the doctor order me to have an ultra sound in one week. 

My questions are... how come I still feel like absolute crud? I feel like I have the worse flu and at night I go to bed just to avoid feeling as sick as I do. I have such bad head aches and feel like I am on the verge of pucking 24/7. 

Is this a sign of infection? I am kind of scared but I am not sure what are "normal" after feelings? 

If someone has any advice on what I should be feeling, that would be so very helpful. Or if I should be calling my doctor tomorrow to get checked out then please let me know your thoughts (I have an apoinment in 3 days with her).

Thank you so much!


----------



## rkmoore

when I found out about my Missed Miscarriage I was physically ill the few days after as well as headaches, I think it was stress and shock etc and when checked out next day my blood pressure was sky high. It would be wise to give doctor a call, the signs to look for for infection are fever, aches and pains that are not helped with normal painkillers, or any smelly discharge.


----------



## WelshOneEmma

I have just suffered a missed miscarriage. I had some slight bleeding at 6 weeks and had a scan, saw the fetus and heartbeat, all was well, Carried on with life, feeling sick etc, even getting bigger, sore boobs still growing. At 10w 3d i had some more bleeding (slight) and the Dr sent me for another scan. No heartbeat and size indicated the fetus had died a few days after my scan at 6 weeks. I was so confused - they had done a pregnancy test that day at the hospital and it was positive. The dr said that my body was carrying on as pregnant, producing hormones etc, its just the baby had died. I was devastated - how could i carry on for 4 weeks producing hormone??

I started bleeding properly the next day - i don't know what brought it on. I have had headaches but i think that is the stress plus constant crying?

If you feel rubbish call the dr, i would. that's what they are there for!


----------



## dancareoi

So sorry for your loss. Everyone handles it differently and everyone feels differently.
I had my first MMC in July 2009. Scans at 8 weeks and 9 weeks showed heartbeat, bleeding at 10-11 weeks, scan showed baby had died at about 8-9 weeks, probably just after 9 week scan.
I had D & C the same day and was absolutely devasted, just kept crying all the time.
2 months later i was lucky enough to be pregnant again (little boy born may 2010)
I found being pregnant again so soon really helped. Although i still got upset thinking about my lost one, a new life growing gave me something positive to focus on.
i have now just gone through my second MMC. Healthy scan at 13 weeks, no heartbeat at 17 weeks, baby died about 14 weeks.
our little angel was born 12th jan 2012 and funeral service was today.
All i can do is cry, but i have to try and stay strong too as I am lucky to have 3 beautiful children, boy 10, girl 7 and my other little one.
Last night when I went to bed i cried for about an hour and a half, thinking about our little ones service today and of how unfair life is.
the wording in the service was so true, emptiness, sadness and dispair. i feel all of these and anger too that this could happen.
We are laying the ashes to rest tomorrow.
It is so cruel, my baby died 3-4 weeks before i even knew, but as you say, our bodies still think we are pregnant and go on as if nothing is wrong, this is even more cruel.
There is no right or wrong way to how you feel, if you want to cry, then cry. Everyone grieves differently.
i saw my doctor last week and she suggested seeing someone to talk this through with, she will be seeing me again in a couple of weeks to see how I am getting on.
Time is a great healer, I know it doesn`t feel like it now but everything happens for a reason. If i hadn`t lost my little one in July 2009 I would not have my beautiful little boy today(i know i would have another child, but the little one we know and love today would not have existed)
There is a reason for this to happen, although like me, at the moment we can`t see that.
I have found speaking to people here a great comfort. If you look through the postings, you will see one headed - An Angel Never Dies - a beautiful poem.
i posted this the other day and it was read at our service today, the words are so true about our feelings and in a way comforting that one day you will see you little angel and hold them in your arms.
The chaplain at our service today mentioned our other little one (as we didnt do anything like this last time as it was a lot earlier)
He said the siblings will be together in heaven. I find it comforting to know they are not alone.
Life must go on, but in the comfort of my bedroom at night, I say goodnight to my little angel and say mommy loves you and kiss the picture and have a few tears.
They will be forever in our hearts and memories.
I will be here if you wish to talk again, good luck and best wishes.


----------



## GNT333

Thank you everyone for responding to my questions. I had a doctors visit but she really didn't seem to think I had an infection. She has me going to see a special early pregnancy assesment centre. 

My body is telling me that it is not "normal" that 7 weeks after the baby passes that I would still have the amniotic sac and I am the only one questioning why it is still in there. I just pray that it either passes in the next few days or that having it still in me didn't do any long term damage. 

I will update how it turns out as I am still so confused. It seems like no one is listening to me when I feel like something is wrong. Frustrating!

Thank you again !

GNT


----------

